# Linksys Wireless-B Media Receiver



## Compumedic (Oct 1, 2002)

Just bought the Linksys Wireless-B Media Receiver from Amazon and have been somewhat impressed with it so far. Some improvements could be had but not bad for the price ($143.00). Streams my local Shoutcast server great and serves up my playlist ok... Browsing a large library of over 1500 songs via the unit is a bit frustrating though. 

Anybody else have personal experience with the Linksys Wireless-B Media Reciever or the Netgear 101?


----------

